
To Be a Genius, Think Like a 94-Year-Old - kawera
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/07/opinion/sunday/to-be-a-genius-think-like-a-94-year-old.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
======
frozenport
A lot patent holders or Nobel Prize laureates have resources and subordinates
that are hard to acquire early in life.

~~~
frinks2000
so you're saying he's not smart. Oh, OK.

~~~
frozenport
A lot of people are smart, but not everybody has the opertunuty to act. The
guy was maybe smart at age 25.

~~~
frinks2000
by 26, dumb as a rock?

